# Images (Resource List)



## Ravana (Feb 20, 2012)

*RESEARCH RESOURCE LIST: IMAGES*

Here is a list of images submitted by members of Mythic Scribes to aid in our collective research efforts. The list is broken out into alphabetized categories (which will be further subdivided when they start to lengthen), then alphabetized by title. A category index, with post numbers, will be maintained at the top of each list.

Entries are rated "best" and "rest," rather than by a five-point system. Categories are also different than other two lists: some less photogenic ones have been left out.

Submissions for inclusion on the list are now being accepted. Please see posts #2 and #3 of the “Research Forum: Usage Guidelines” for details on what to submit and how. Items will be added to the list as time and opportunity permit. 

•••

CATEGORY INDEX

architecture
art
castles/fortifications
dress
industry/crafts
magic/mysticism
maps/atlases
military/combat/weapons/armor
nature
places (other/general)
religion/mythology/folklore
technology
urban

“real-world fantasy”
miscellaneous/other, uncategorized

•••


----------



## Ravana (Feb 20, 2012)

*LIST page 1*

places:
Catacombs of Paris [mult. images]
catacombs of PAris - Bing Images

Ta Promh Temple, Cambodia
Ta Promh temple | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

"real-world fantasy":
"Fantasy" Cottage, Hrensko, Czech Rep.
http://severinr.deviantart.com/favou...01895#/d4lld6w

Tree House, Enchanted Forest, BC
Google Images


----------



## Ravana (Feb 20, 2012)

[reserved for list expansion/reviews]


----------



## Ravana (Mar 2, 2012)

[reserved for list expansion/reviews]


----------



## Ravana (Mar 2, 2012)

[reserved for list expansion/reviews]


----------



## arena.dsouza (Dec 11, 2012)

it is good i like it.


----------



## Martha (Jul 30, 2015)

For example fantasy architecture https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI9p7D_eeCxwIVRGdyCh2MdQBT


----------

